# Bringing a cat to Singapore



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I may be moving to Singapore from Dubai in August and need to bring the cat along  does anyone know if the apartments/condos over there allow cats or if its a sneak them in to the building kind of operation?

Thanks!

Abi


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is no limitation for housing board apartments, but condos have their own rules

do read up at AVA site for quarantine rules .... 

Agri-Food & Veterinary Authority of Singapore - Home

even if you sneak in... allergic neighbors may report you if condos have rules against ....


----------

